# Great Piano Pieces?



## nanners (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi There

I'm a relatively new fan and member and i'm just wondering what are some great piano pieces? 

I love claire de lune and gynompedie #1 

I'm really hoping to find more like those 

any suggestions guys?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Beethoven-Pathetique Sonata/Moonlight Sonata
Debussy-Doctor Gradus Ad Parnassum/Deux Arabesque


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Try some Chopin Nocturnes. :tiphat:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Piano sonata no. 2

Gershwin's Three Preludes


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Something along the French line? Poulenc's 8 Nocturnes then, each very lovely.


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

Sticking with the more famous and accessible works...

Chopin Preludes: All of them, really, but especially look into 4 and 15.
Chopin Nocturnes: All, but esp. Op 9 No. 2. 
Chopin Ballade No. 1.
Chopin Fantaisie-Impromptu 
Chopin Etudes: Again, all really, but esp. Op 10 No. 3, 12. Op 25 No. 1, 7.
Debussy Arabesque No. 1.
Liszt Liebesträume No. 3.
Liszt Un Sospiro.
Scriabin Etudes: Op 2 No. 1. Op 8 No. 12.
Rachmaninoff Prelude in C# Minor.
Schumann Traumerei.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Welcome, nanners! I am sure you'll find some suggestions here.
http://www.talkclassical.com/16620-tc-top-200-recommended.html

We discuss piano pieces occasionally around here...


----------



## nanners (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for the reply people!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Good luck...some of my favs didn't make it to the list but you'll find every single work we chose for it is a must listen and they are among the finest keyboard compositions ever written...once you find something you like, feel free to ask for suggestions on performers.


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

You might try Mozart's Alla Turca sonata as well as some of the Beethoven and Mozart piano concertos, if you don't mind the orchestra *plus* piano.

http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Alla-T...=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1326219361&sr=1-1


----------



## aphyrodite (Jan 9, 2012)

Chopin: Nocturne Op 9 & 27 and his Etudes, _very recommended_
Rachmaninov: Op 23 No 5 in G minor (awesome), Op 23 No 2
Debussy: Reverie, Clair De Lune
Bach: Musette in D Major
Pachelbel: Canon in D Major

For piano orchestras, I'll personally recommend Rachmaninov's dramatic 2nd Piano Concerto, a must-hear for all classical music lovers. It's amazing


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey, another MOTHER fan! I love the music from that series, almost as much as I love classical.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Schubert's Impromptus, especially no. 3 in G Flat. You will love it, I promise.


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

peeyaj said:


> Schubert's Impromptus, especially no. 3 in G Flat. You will love it, I promise.


I presume you mean in D.899. And then I think the 4th one is even better!  Beautiful pieces.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Just a suggestion for some pianists to look out for:

John O Conor
Stephen Hough
Horacio Gutierrez
Emanuel Ax
Valentina Lisitsa 
Imogen Cooper 
Ivan Moravec


These pianists' recordings are sure to please.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Anton Rubinstein, piano sonatas. Take the version by Leslie Howard.


----------

